# Spooked with all the problems



## dondraperdfw (May 17, 2019)

Hello folks...I am considering a 2019 SE with Tech, 4 motion with Pano sun roof. Very close to pulling the trigger but am a little spooked with all the issues being reported especially in https://www.vwatlasforum.com/forum/ and else where.
This is a good looking suv and very feature rich but almost looks like some very downspec parts were used to get the price point low.
Also the Kia Telluride is in the same ball park and very interesting. 

As Atlas owners, if given an opportunity to start over at no cost....would you still go for the Atlas or look at other options like Telluride, Pallisade etc

Thx in advance.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

dondraperdfw said:


> Hello folks...
> 
> As Atlas owners, if given an opportunity to start over at no cost....would you still go for the Atlas or look at other options like Telluride, Pallisade etc
> 
> Thx in advance.


As a die hard VW/Audi guy all these issues wouldn’t deter me from purchasing all over again. I must say that I personally haven’t had any of the major problems.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

7 months and ZERO problems. It has been a pleasure to own it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*16 months Zero Problems*

I have 20k miles and zero problems. How can the reported issues be a huge concern when you do not know the percentage they represent? .000001 %? 2%? 5%? We have no way of telling. Negative comments are often reported but accolades are not. This is a GREAT vehicle and I would buy it again in a second. However if I was buying now, I would gather a list of reported problems i.e. transmission/torque converter noise and review them during a long test drive before buying that vehicle. If I ordered a vehicle I would drive it for hours before accepting.
Good Luck


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

SEL Premium ...a year and a half and enjoying every day......runs great.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Driving Dynamics inspires confidence and safety
PROOF: High Roadholding Gs and short Braking Distances in a class of its own for SUV of size.


Solid German overengineered chassis build quality
PROOF: Best side impact results ever showing strong strength for the protection of my family

Large Interior Volume
PROOF: Legrooms, headroom and cargo volume 2nd and 3rd row is best in class.

Known Components with reliable heritage
PROOF: Proven VR6 engine with no problems long term. Interior is classy conservative and similar reliable piece parts and architecture used throughout VW line. 

Yes the Telluride looks nice inside and out, but so does the Atlas with its masculine fender creases. But looks falls to the bottom of the requirements list when choosing a long term family hauler for me. 

Yes I would buy the Atlas again. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

Love ours (2018 SEL) - 20K on the odometer and only issue is that the OEM wipers are absolute garbage. 

If I had to do it all over again? I’d get the same thing if knowing what I knew last year. 

The wife and I are looking at a new camper now, so knowing what I know now...I probably should have bought an F-150. The Atlas pulls a pop up camper like a CHAMP, though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cityboy21 (Mar 20, 2017)

Another happy camper here. 2018 SE 4motion. Not one issue yet. Drove from NW Indiana to Nashville recently and have to say it was one of the most comfortable trips to date. Seats were so nice that if I didn't need to gas up, would have gone straight thru. Bought for the wife and she absolutely loves it.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

If you are "spooked" you should buy the Kia Telluride.


----------



## donpost (Jul 12, 2018)

2018 SEL Premium. 11k miles. Zero issues. Love the vehicle. Would buy a agin in a heart beat.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Stop reading all the forums/FB pages and buy what you want - these outlets are always weighted towards those with negative experiences. It has a warranty the math will show that it is highly unlikely you will end up with significant problems. 15K 2018 SEL 4Mo bought in Jan 18 with zero major issues.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> If you are "spooked" you should buy the Kia Telluride.


here you go  see below. This is only a start now and lets see how this grows as we go. No car is immune to issues not even the best fo the best.

Here's a list of commonly known issues/problems with the Telluride so far
active safety features stop working
excessive road noise
engine fails to start sometimes
poor seat cover fitment
long wait for replacement parts
AC doesn't work
infotainment stops working
seat controls stick

Link:

https://www.kiatellurideforums.com/...at-telluride-owners-should-be-aware-about.89/


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

The 6 year/ 72,000 mile Bumper to Bumper mile warranty is enough to keep me from becoming “spooked “


----------



## dondraperdfw (May 17, 2019)

*Thank You*

Appreciate all the replies folks and Thank you for providing a balanced prospective. It is great to hear from happy satisfied owners on this thread.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

dondraperdfw said:


> Appreciate all the replies folks and Thank you for providing a balanced prospective. It is great to hear from happy satisfied owners on this thread.


Let us know with what you have decided to go with. Good luck.


----------



## BlownVR6 (Jan 24, 2001)

Brand new Atlas and here are the issues I already have (I've owned the car for less than 2 weeks).



The steering wheel makes a rubbing sound when turning (possible bad clock spring)

There is a metallic jingle sound every time the car is turned off

There is steering wheel shake at 65MPH+ (it's actually visible too)

Odd crunch/vibration sound under somewhat moderate acceleration, especially when turning

I'm not particularly worried, it does have a bumper to bumper 72K mile warranty. It's just sad that it's brand new and now I have to drive all the way back to the dealer, hope I get an Atlas as a loaner and have them make an attempt to fix these issues. The loss of time is what makes me more upset than anything.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^Noise after shut off is perfectly normal and has been discussed here and elsewhere on interwebs ad-nauseum.

https://youtu.be/qjRNCFSeduI

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

BlownVR6 said:


> Brand new Atlas and here are the issues I already have (I've owned the car for less than 2 weeks).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As KarstGeo said that noise at shutdown is normal.



I would check the air in your tires. The cars are delivered with the tires overinflated, (around 46 lbs). During the prep the dealer should adjusted them to the proper pressure
(35lbs) and sometimes they don't. When I received my atlas it had a hard ride so when I checked the tire pressure they were at 46lbs. After adjuisting to 35lbs the ride was much better. 

That might not be shaking problem with the steering wheel but it worth a look. 

It's probably a tire out of balance.

Good Luck!


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

I also have bad clock spring. It’s been on backorder for 1.5 weeks now, service dept has no idea when it will ship. 



BlownVR6 said:


> Brand new Atlas and here are the issues I already have (I've owned the car for less than 2 weeks).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hetletco said:


> I also have bad clock spring. It’s been on backorder for 1.5 weeks now, service dept has no idea when it will ship.


And, of course, the vehicle is completely driveable.


----------



## BlownVR6 (Jan 24, 2001)

*DesertFox* said:


> As KarstGeo said that noise at shutdown is normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm curious how "normal" it is vs they just can't figure out what it is or how to fix it yet. Either way - not a big problem. Thank you for the suggestion on the air pressure, I checked all 4 tires and they are at 35psi. It was worth a shot!

Another new issue just now. I went to pick the kids up from school and whenever I start from a stop on a hill (or slight incline), there is this horrible screeching/metallic sound under normal acceleration. It's quite embarrassing how audible it is, my 5 year old kids asked what that sound was. 

There is also a rattle from the passenger side. It may be the door panel or B pillar, I haven't had time to really look into it.



So to recap - brand new car with the following issues:
Creaking steering wheel 
Steering wheel shaking at 65+MPH
Passenger side door rattle 
Screeching/Metallic sound when accelerating on an incline
Crunch/Vibration/Rubbing sound under moderate acceleration when turning (intermittent) 

Jingle sound when vehicle is turned off ("Normal") 


I've owned over 25 vehicles - the amount of issues this car has so early in its life makes me question its longevity and build quality, but time will tell. I'm not worried about it, due to the warranty but the dealer trips are very inconvenient. 
I understand new vehicles have issues, so I'm really not "shocked" more than I am disappointed. That being said, I'll make an appointment and let the service department deal with it. 

The car works, I feel safe in it and these issues are minor so at the end of the day - I still like the car. I will be happy once these minor issues are sorted out.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

I have not heard of any issues with late 2018’s and 2019 models. They have been rock solid and reliable cars. The first batch of 18’s was somewhat problematic but then again I seen people with zero issues on those too. The 2019’s are for sale and you’re good to go. I wouldn’t worry. Kia Telluride is in its first year but it’s also smaller than the Atlas. Not a big fan. 

I personally own a 2019 Atlas SEL FWD, traded my 18 Tiguan SEL-P 4motion. I’ve owned nothing but VW’s and that won’t change. 

We’re loving the Atlas.


----------



## photomel66 (May 19, 2019)

autostrophic said:


> I have not heard of any issues with late 2018’s and 2019 models. They have been rock solid and reliable cars. The first batch of 18’s was somewhat problematic but then again I seen people with zero issues on those too. The 2019’s are for sale and you’re good to go. I wouldn’t worry. Kia Telluride is in its first year but it’s also smaller than the Atlas. Not a big fan.
> 
> I personally own a 2019 Atlas SEL FWD, traded my 18 Tiguan SEL-P 4motion. I’ve owned nothing but VW’s and that won’t change.
> 
> We’re loving the Atlas.


Interesting that you traded from the Tiguan. Was it just due to size of something else? I'm deciding between the two.


----------



## BlownVR6 (Jan 24, 2001)

autostrophic said:


> I have not heard of any issues with late 2018’s and 2019 models. They have been rock solid and reliable cars. The first batch of 18’s was somewhat problematic but then again I seen people with zero issues on those too. The 2019’s are for sale and you’re good to go. I wouldn’t worry. Kia Telluride is in its first year but it’s also smaller than the Atlas. Not a big fan.
> 
> I personally own a 2019 Atlas SEL FWD, traded my 18 Tiguan SEL-P 4motion. I’ve owned nothing but VW’s and that won’t change.
> 
> We’re loving the Atlas.



My car is a 2019.


----------



## B-5 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hfqkhal said:


> here you go  see below. This is only a start now and lets see how this grows as we go. No car is immune to issues not even the best fo the best.
> 
> Here's a list of commonly known issues/problems with the Telluride so far
> active safety features stop working
> ...


I talked to a Telluride owner yesterday and one more issue should be listed. Kia was apparently a little gun shy in the release so inventory is not there, allowing dealers to not budge on MSRP and people are actually paying over sticker price.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

B-5 said:


> I talked to a Telluride owner yesterday and one more issue should be listed. Kia was apparently a little gun shy in the release so inventory is not there, allowing dealers to not budge on MSRP and people are actually paying over sticker price.


I would never pay over sticker for anything. Kia dealers are. For sure taking advantage of buyers. Unfortunately, in a few months those who paid over sticker will loose a lot with depreciation once they have the stock and start discounting. I heard of a few VW dealers in the south do some price gauging but those guys seem to end with more stock as people did not fall for it and people traveled a bit more and got their Atlas for the right price 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

photomel66 said:


> Interesting that you traded from the Tiguan. Was it just due to size of something else? I'm deciding between the two.


Mainly size because I had a 5 seater Tiguan. I need a full fledged 7-seater and when it comes to practicality the Atlas is a better choice. It also has tons more power + towing capabilities. To me it’s future proof and I think it’ll be able to adapt to any future lifestyle changes I may have.


----------



## yhalps (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi there,
I have the 18 Atlas S 4motion, purchased it on 1/1/18 and have 53,000 miles on it already.
The only issue i had so far was that i had to manually restart the engine by a red light. It took a couple of tries and this only happened twice.
My only other 2 complaints are 1) gas mileage is probably the lowest in this class & 2) the engine could use more power.
Besides for regular driving, i did 2 round trips from NYC to Miami and had no issues whatsoever would do it again without blinking an eye.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome to the automotive world, where fuel economy and performance are always at war with each other. 

Can’t complain about fuel economy and performance at the same time. Goes for all vehicles and not just 7 seater “full size” SUV’s.

I remember my dad’s old W124 Mercedes sedan, 2.3 liter gas engine from 1984, it has the same fuel economy as the same Atlas V6 today.


----------



## bruce_wayne8887 (Sep 27, 2018)

*2019 Owners, Have you had any Problems? Coolant? Leaks? Etc?*

Hi Everyone, my wife and I are looking to buy a 3 row suv. We've test driven everything there is, Kia telluride, Mazda cx9, and the VW atlas are our 3 finalists  I'm smitten with the way the CX9 drives and looks but its size is smaller, the kia telluride has the looks and size but never owned a Kia before and there inventory is very small and they are hard to find, and the VW atlas has some issues I've read about. I'm wondering how the 2019's fair? Any 2019 Owners have any problems? Sorry if this has been asked, I saw aw thread on the 2018s but I was wondering how the 2019's have been. I'm hoping most or or all of the issues have been knocked out. The VW warranty is nice but I'd still prefer to not be in the shop having issues repaired. The Coolant issues the biggest one that bothers me. From what I've learned is coolant shouldn't leak or be low unless there is a issue and some reasons are big issues(coolant leaking into the engine).


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

*2019 Owners, Have you had any Problems? Coolant? Leaks? Etc?*

One of the first 2019 in country here. No problem other than a faulty oil cap that wouldnt seal replaced under warranty.

I worry about those Kia/Hyundai engines. It seems they are not the greatest from a robustness standpoint and engine design. Coworker had his Kia motor seize up. They have a huge recall for various models due to damaged engines.

VR6 is tried and true and a conservative workhorse. Pretty much everything on the Atlas comes from another model and beefed up for size. 

Purchased with confidence.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruce_wayne8887 (Sep 27, 2018)

Andre VW said:


> One of the first 2019 in country here. No problem other than a faulty oil cap that wouldnt seal replaced under warranty.
> 
> I worry about those Kia/Hyundai engines. It seems they are not the greatest from a robustness standpoint and engine design. Coworker had his Kia motor seize up. They have a huge recall for various models due to damaged engines.
> 
> ...


Good to hear! Do you have the transmission noises some are talking about at really low speeds or I guess in 3-4th gear?


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

*2019 Owners, Have you had any Problems? Coolant? Leaks? Etc?*

Yes I do but the noise is per the way it is designed and with the way the springs are installed.

I see it as the economy shifting just loves to shift at low RPMs. No different than if you upshift too quick in a manual transmission or dont want to downshift another gear.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usurpers26 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey all, we are actually going to pick up my wife's new 19 Atlas this afternoon - her 14 Explorer lasted 5 years with minimal issues but our dealer gave us a great trade and a great price on the Atlas SEL (39.5k). Couple that with the 1.9 APR VW is running it really turned out to be a no brainer. Will be frequenting this board a little more now! Her last VW was the first year Tiguan which was an absolute nightmare...so I am actually shocked she wanted to go back to VW but the Atlas was her top choice when looking at 3 row SUVs


----------



## bruce_wayne8887 (Sep 27, 2018)

usurpers26 said:


> Hey all, we are actually going to pick up my wife's new 19 Atlas this afternoon - her 14 Explorer lasted 5 years with minimal issues but our dealer gave us a great trade and a great price on the Atlas SEL (39.5k). Couple that with the 1.9 APR VW is running it really turned out to be a no brainer. Will be frequenting this board a little more now! Her last VW was the first year Tiguan which was an absolute nightmare...so I am actually shocked she wanted to go back to VW but the Atlas was her top choice when looking at 3 row SUVs


Awesome What color did you get? I like the Tourmeline blue my self or however u spell it. I also don't mind the white. I've always thought VW's look good in white.


----------



## bruce_wayne8887 (Sep 27, 2018)

Andre VW said:


> Yes I do but the noise is per the way it is designed and with the way the springs are installed.
> 
> I see it as the economy shifting just loves to shift at low RPMs. No different than if you upshift too quick in a manual transmission or dont want to downshift another gear.
> 
> ...


Thats what I'm seeing also. How do you like your atlas? How is road noise? does it take bumps great? What other suvs did u consider when you bought yours? The space in the Atlas has to be the single biggest feature. I wish the dash was a little more interesting like the new Tiguan's.


----------



## usurpers26 (Sep 23, 2011)

To my surprise, my wife really loved the Reflex Silver...they also had a black and white one in the same trim (SEL 4motion) but she wanted the silver  

I think the blue is fantastic myself, but my Golf R is blue so she didn't want another blue...



bruce_wayne8887 said:


> Awesome What color did you get? I like the Tourmeline blue my self or however u spell it. I also don't mind the white. I've always thought VW's look good in white.


----------



## mmcverry (Sep 7, 2007)

*one issue, minor will be fixed under warranty*

Took delivery of a new 2019 Atlas SEL, noticed a "thud" when rolling down the front window. Doesn't happen when I put it back up. 
Not a major issue, probably something overlooked in pre-delivery. 

I haven't brought it in yet, I will keep it for a few more weeks to see if anything else crops up before bringing it to the dealer. 
I am back in VW after 8 years away. It's good to be back, and funny to see that in my newest car, which is 18 years newer than my last VW, they still have window regulator problems.


----------



## mustardketchup (May 28, 2019)

just pick mine up this weekend. MY19. Love it, it is really huge. (Tourmaline Blue) I was like everyone else, a little hesitant due to the MY18 issues (1st year model), but I figured it was worth the risk as compared to the others I was looking at, such as XC90 (nicer interior but more expensive), CX9 (small), etc.... Just get the plat extended warranty and it will be ok, worst case invoke the Lemon law. All cars will have issues, including my previous Honda, and especially in 1st year models. But for everything the Atlas offered, I was willing to the take the risk and I love it so far. No regrets. (straight line zip is nothing to scream about, but it is sufficient, just down shift and you will be fine)




bruce_wayne8887 said:


> Thats what I'm seeing also. How do you like your atlas? How is road noise? does it take bumps great? What other suvs did u consider when you bought yours? The space in the Atlas has to be the single biggest feature. I wish the dash was a little more interesting like the new Tiguan's.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

mustardketchup said:


> just pick mine up this weekend. MY19. Love it, it is really huge. (Tourmaline Blue) I was like everyone else, a little hesitant due to the MY18 issues (1st year model), but I figured it was worth the risk as compared to the others I was looking at, such as XC90 (nicer interior but more expensive), CX9 (small), etc.... Just get the plat extended warranty and it will be ok, worst case invoke the Lemon law. All cars will have issues, including my previous Honda, and especially in 1st year models. But for everything the Atlas offered, I was willing to the take the risk and I love it so far. No regrets. (straight line zip is nothing to scream about, but it is sufficient, just down shift and you will be fine)


I don't know but my late 18 SEl Pr. has been surprising lately. I have not expected this thing to actually start peeling tires on take offs. Today I think it was the most I have done with testing the Atlas. Coming off from one highway to another in my area the ramp is a twisty road and the suggested speed limit (yellow sign) was 30 MPH and the Atlas was dong over 55 and it did those curves in stride that shocked me. Couldn't do the in my prior Murano and could only do those turns with a sedan. One needs to know the limits of their car and this is the time to really get to know the Atlas. A neighbor of mine picked up his new '19 Atlas SEL Pr. about a week ago and his response was thanking me for showing him my Atlas. I will be doing some ODB11 changes for him as he liked what I have done.


----------



## mustardketchup (May 28, 2019)

I agree the Atlas drives really well, the trans does shift the first few gears pretty quick depending on mode, and it drives especially well in the curves for such a big car, definitely less roll than the XC90. I came from a turbo suv, thus the my straight line feel that i was used too was different, but for such a hefty car, it does drive pretty well.



Hfqkhal said:


> I don't know but my late 18 SEl Pr. has been surprising lately. I have not expected this thing to actually start peeling tires on take offs. Today I think it was the most I have done with testing the Atlas. Coming off from one highway to another in my area the ramp is a twisty road and the suggested speed limit (yellow sign) was 30 MPH and the Atlas was dong over 55 and it did those curves in stride that shocked me. Couldn't do the in my prior Murano and could only do those turns with a sedan. One needs to know the limits of their car and this is the time to really get to know the Atlas. A neighbor of mine picked up his new '19 Atlas SEL Pr. about a week ago and his response was thanking me for showing him my Atlas. I will be doing some ODB11 changes for him as he liked what I have done.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

*2019 Owners, Have you had any Problems? Coolant? Leaks? Etc?*

The Atlas is in a class of its own holding 0.88G on a skidpad. Very confidence inspiring when driving. And thats on very basic Continental All seasons. We all have that favorite offramp/onramp. For reference a smaller Tiguan does 0.78G and the smaller Audi Q5 does it at 0.81G. The Atlas grips and drives very well.

Did you know the Atlas has the single best margins from a side impact crash and side pole crash standpoint? Solid strength structure in the body.

 https://www.thecarcrashdetective.com/side-impact-2018-safest-suv/

For me it was size, safety, handling/braking and engine reliability. And the Atlas dominates those categories.

My wife and I love my German Tank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

I know mine is a 2018 but I've had almost zero issues with it aside from the transmission learning needing to be reset due to it being driven a bit before I purchased it. Other than that, it's been a dream to own. As others have said, the platform/engine are tried and true and it goes around corners way better than anything of it's size should reasonably be expected to do :laugh: I would venture to say it's in a class of it's own compared to what's out there 



Andre VW said:


> My wife and I love my German Tank.


Glad I'm not the only one that calls their Atlas that lol


----------



## dondraperdfw (May 17, 2019)

To close the loop here since I started this thread. This is what I ended up with.

Went with a fully loaded SEL 4Motion 

700 miles on it.

Going to service tommorow for a few minor issues
1. Blind spot monitor and rear traffic alert option turn off all the time and have to manually turn them on everytime. Can't seem to get them to stay on by default
2. Don't notice any airflow from the cooled seats. Not expecting a cushion of cold air under by butt but I really can't feel a thing. 
3. There is a Styrofoam box thing under the passenger seat that has some wiring in it that is loose and is flopping around.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

dondraperdfw said:


> To close the loop here since I started this thread. This is what I ended up with.
> 
> Went with a fully loaded SEL 4Motion
> 
> ...


Congrats. So you got the SEL premium then as it is the only line that has the ventilated seats. The ventilated seats will
Not be ready felt as much as you think but without them you can tell the difference. At times after driving a while and the car as a while was cool the seat vet was giving more cold air that I wanted and I ended shutting it off 

As to the blind spot monitor I think it will be a quick fix by then (hopefully). 

Good luck and enjoy it. Like the color on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Congrats. Nice ride and color scheme. Glad some of us were able to “unspook” you. Load it up and take a nice road trip and you will love it even more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustardketchup (May 28, 2019)

dondraperdfw said:


> To close the loop here since I started this thread. This is what I ended up with.
> 
> Went with a fully loaded SEL 4Motion
> 
> ...


Congrats on the ride! We have the same mileage.

I had the same response on the ventilated seats at first. It is not that strong BUT actually, it works better than other stronger versions. It does work and if you leave it on, you will feel it in your back and thighs, give it time and it is actually a nice feeling, rather than blowing at you.

BLIS has a setting in the info center, try that first, I know there are tons of settings and I am still playing around.

My only small issue, is a squeak on the passenger door when my bass and subwoofer comes on, not a big deal, but I will speak with service when I pick up my tags.

Enjoy the ride! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

dondraperdfw said:


> To close the loop here since I started this thread. This is what I ended up with.
> 
> Went with a fully loaded SEL 4Motion
> 
> ...


Nice choice on the color, and congrats on getting an actual color (not greyscale)! :thumbup: We went with a Fortana Red R-Line and I've yet to see another one in the 9 months we've owned it.


----------

